# Best RO system, 0ppm, RELIABLE!



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I am looking at getting an RO system for my shrimp tanks. 

There are so many, I have no idea where to start. I want one that's reliable, has decently cheap replacement filters and will produce 0ppm for a while before replacements. 

I don't require a high GPD, 50 would be more than enough. 

So far, im thinking bulkreefsupplys seems to be good, and I also found a company in Ontario called max water that seems to have good reviews also.

Anyone have any suggestions? Please add how many gallons I can expect to get of 0ppm water before needing replacements.

I have Hamilton tap water, so my TDS is very high!

Thanks!


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

BRS is good, and SpectraPure is a great buy too. Remember that TDS doesn't measure Chlorine or Chloramine contents in water, it is only a measure of total dissolved solids.

Different filters by different companies remove these elements to varying degrees, the choice in R/O system is less important than your choice of filters and use of good and fresh DI resin.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Ahh, thanks for your response, after doing a bit more searching, it looks like i'll need to be into the 300$ price range for a good unit with good filters.

Any other suggestions appreciated!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

4- 5 stages more than enough. and later you will be able to replace membrane/ DI resin /filters for "better" ones

They are on ebay and store in Vaughan. In case you have old house with the low water pressure >>> get also buster pump

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/5-stage...e-osmosis-system-float-valve-ro-di_p_396.html

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Reverse-osmosis-booster-pump-100-gpd_p_64.html

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_from...com&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=1&_trksid=p2045573.m1684

and this one is very good technically, but in general it has the same crappy filters that $150 system.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/vt-ro100di/Vertex+Puratek+Deluxe+RO+DI+Filter+-+100GPD.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i have a brand new vertex 100gpd deluxe with booster pump and microprocessor , pm me if interested


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 to Sig 
and +100 to Blunthead 
I have the Vertex unit and I believe it is the best unit you can get... has all the bells and whistles ( pressure gauge, booster pump , auto shut off, auto membrane flush) 

If you can get a local deal it's always best!


----------

